# cleaning live plants



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

My tank, about about 7 weeks, went through a wild diatom explosion. There was brown good everywhere, but it passed. So don't do anything too drastic


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

welcome to the forum!

New tanks are prone to developing diatoms, it sounds like that is your problem. The plants do not need a bleach dip. Over time diatoms should disappear on their own. Meanwhile siphon out what you can and gently scrape them off the leaves if possible, keeping up with water changes should help too. Otocinclus like to eat diatoms. I suggest you get a few. 

Depending on how intense your lighting is you may have to also start fertilizing the tank and if the light is intense enough you may also need to add CO2. A bit more info about the tank would be helpful.


----------



## robjh22 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks so much. More info on the aquarium? I have a black substrate with nutrients that my pro fish store sold me, don't remember name. Lighting was underpowered for two months, as I had no idea of light requirements. Now have one T5 fixture with two 14 watt bulbs, plus the "gro-lite" that I bought for original hood, so total of 42 watts in 20 gal tank. 

I add a cap of this "leaf gro" liquid once a week with water changes, now 20% twice/week.

I have a water turbine that I now know is a no-no (that's a mouthful!), I run it now only at feeding times, as the fish seem to like chasing the food (the turbine makes the food move a lot).

I've today scraped the leaves with my fingers and got a lot off.

I am feeling pretty good compared to other newbie stories I am seeing, and sounds like even the pros have algae travails. 

Oh, I added a packet of this "phosguard" stuff to the filter today. I really don't want to start injecting CO2 if I don't have to. Things are complicated enough as they are.

Great site, thanks for your helpful feedback.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

You do have quite a bit of light over your aquarium. The Leaf Gro liquid that you are adding is likely a micronutrient mix, and not a maconutrient mix. 

You may have other algae problems down the road due to nutrient deficiencies, however. Adding the Phosguard may exacerbate these problems, as plants require phosphates. I would remove the phosphate remover from your filter.

Unfortunately, despite your aversion to CO2, I would also recommend that you start injecting CO2 (either pressurized or DIY), as it will help your plants in growth, especially with the amount of light you have.


----------



## robjh22 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks, Anthony. I have crudely scraped off much (many?) of the diatoms with a cloth and my hands, and it looks much better. The tank, not my hands.:icon_cool

I will look into CO2 injection as you suggest. It can only help.

Thanks to all,

Rob


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Jun 4, 2010)

I have, in several extreme circumstances, removed plants, and placed them under flowing water at aquarium temperature. This removed a lot of the algae, and disposed of it rather than having it floating in tank. 

I would not recommend it though.


----------

